# Zippo Blu Lighter



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

I recently bought a Zippo Blu lighter, however, after lighting four or five cigars, the flame goes down to half-size, even though there is plenty of fuel left in the tank, which you can see through the window on the side. After that, when you try to light the flame, it only sparks and the lighter won't ignite even though there is still plenty of fuel left, which again can be seen through the window in the lighter.

I always bleed the Zippo Blu so there is no air left in it before I refill it and I use Lava butane which is refined five times. Has anyone else had similar problems with their Zippo Blu lighters? 

My humble Ronson lighter, on the other hand, which only cost me $3.00, works the first time and every time and has never given me any trouble. I like the mechanism and the feel of the Zippo Blu, but I wonder what is causing it to be so unreliable?

Any thoughts from others would be appreciated. I hope everyone had a fine weekend.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

I can't testify that I have had the problem, as I don't have the lighter, but I can offer a possible solution. Cooling the lighter back to room temperature may help the problem. It could be that due to poor design, the flow passages for the fuel and air get overheated after several frequent uses, altering the mixing profile and giving a non-combustible mixture. Try cooling the lighter by whipping it around a few times and see if it works.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My Zippo Blu has a similar problem.
When I refill it, the flame is sputters for the first couple lights causing a really uneven flame.
It returns to normal after a few uses,
but kind of a hassle everytime I fill it.

I agree that the Ronson is much more reliable,
and a much better buy.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*zippo blu*

I have a zip blu, and also have the same problems. The lighter will not stay lit, and goes out all the time. I talked to the rep and was told they stopped shipping to eourpe because of the problems. He further stated to contact zippo on the net. It sounded like zippo was thinking about dropping the blu.
If you can get it to work - it would be great. It has a life time warranty, which is unhear of in torch lighters.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had the same problem with mine. I agree it's a really cool lighter, but I don't use it that often. My other lighters are much more reliable.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't had that problem with mine.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

baba said:


> I have a zip blu, and also have the same problems. The lighter will not stay lit, and goes out all the time. I talked to the rep and was told they stopped shipping to eourpe because of the problems. He further stated to contact zippo on the net. It sounded like zippo was thinking about dropping the blu.
> If you can get it to work - it would be great. It has a life time warranty, which is unhear of in torch lighters.


Hey Bill I didn't know that the Zippo blu had a lifetime warrenty thanks, but it's not the only one. Xikar has a lifetime on it's lighters as well and I know their customer service is top notch.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Lifetime does mean lifetime which is why Xikar and Zippo has top notch customer service. I've heard a few stories of friends of mine who have the zippo blue, and one sent it in and was given a standard lighter not the blue flame.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't think I am saying anything profound, but I think there is a place for a $3 lighter and for a $50 lighter. Would I like to have a $500 Dunhill? Sure! Would I buy one? ha ha ha Riiiiiight. (Women carry around thousands of dollars around their necks, on their fingers, and stuck in their ears - and OTHER places. At least a LIGHTER does something!)

I use a nice Xikar cutter that I use everyday and wouldn't trade it for anything, but I also have a couple $3 cutters in my vehicles that are awesome. They won't last a lifetime like the Xikar, but I also don't have to worry about some bum lifting it either.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Gotta bump the Ronson. Just picked one up at Walmart for 2.00 and damn thing works better than the Colibri mama got me last christmas (better not tell her that:redface: )


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

haha I've had a 5 dollar blazer that's been working well for me for a while now.

The flame even turns green! (don't know what that does for my cigars flavour though.... hmmm)


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> haha I've had a 5 dollar blazer that's been working well for me for a while now.
> 
> The flame even turns green! (don't know what that does for my cigars flavour though.... hmmm)


Sounds like impurities in the fuel! I think copper burns green, but as for flavor, I guess your palate would be the decider... Hasn't stopped you using it has it? haha


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

PremiumsOnly said:


> Sounds like impurities in the fuel! I think copper burns green, but as for flavor, I guess your palate would be the decider... Hasn't stopped you using it has it? haha


Sometimes they sneak a little strand of copper wire in the nozzle of the lighter just to make the flame turn green!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Sometimes they sneak a little strand of copper wire in the nozzle of the lighter just to make the flame turn green!


You learn something new everyday... Thanks John


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thanx. i thought about getting a Zippo Blu, but from more than one review from you guys, now i guess i have 50 bucks for a nice bundle of Rocky Patel OSG Coronas. i've been wanting to try these and you guys made it possible. thanx again fellas! :lol:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

*lifetime warranty*

Thanks Xavier for the heads up about life time warranty. I will have to look at Xcars lighters


----------

